# What's a s13 silvia front end?



## zey (Jun 29, 2003)

*S*up guys I want a s13 silvia front end conv. I know someone (CCRICERKT1) that can get me the parts but I don't think you could just get the parts and bolt them right in.. Wouldn't I need something extra? Also any sites where I can find it and pics..


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

It should bolt right up if you have everything, don't forget about headlight brackets also


----------



## beansnrice (Jul 5, 2003)

fenders, hood, bumper, headlights, and headlight brackets. i got mine from mckinny motorsports for 1000 shipped.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

check sticky in general section..silvia body work


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

www.gpsports-na.com ... go there and look up s13's and look at the Type R kit... thats a really nice kit with the s13 silvia front end conversion...


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

Blue car in this pic = Silvia front end (with an after market hood)


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

mmmmmmmmmmmm..silvia.. my infamous *DDDRRRRROOOOOOOOOLLLLL*


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

hey sicksr... where is the section between the headlights? The silvia panel or the nismo 3 bar grill is missing!


----------

